# Green Tomatoes, anyone?



## TeachingTulip (Nov 11, 2009)

The end of our vegetable harvest may end later here in California, compared to other places in the USA, for we are just now gathering in our green tomatoes that produced late in the season.

We have always enjoyed green tomatoes sliced, battered, and deep-fried, but our new next-door neighbor (who has an abundance of crop) and I have been experimenting with different ways to cook them, and not let them go to waste.

She (and her husband) had us over the other evening for a casual dinner, and she roasted a shallow pan of sliced green tomatoes, along with sliced onions and green peppers, sprinkled with seasonings, and cooked them in olive oil, as a side dish. Delicious.

Tonight I warmed up a small amount of cooked white rice, with sauted and fresh zucchini slices, onions, garlic, green and red pepper slices, mushrooms in margarine and olive oil . . .and then at the very last minute added thin slices of two green tomatoes to the mix. Sprinkled freshly grated parmesan cheese over all when served. Great . . .the tomatoes added a tart interest to the other veggies!

Do others here have any favorite "Green Tomato" recipes they could share? 

My neighbor and I would both appreciate hearing how others use this vegetable.


----------



## Idelette (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds good Ronda! I love using green tomatoes in vegetable omelettes. I also love making green tomato salsa that's great for a variety of things. Here is the recipe I like to use:

Green Tomato Salsa

Ingredients 
- 6 green tomatoes, coarsely chopped 
- 1 jalapeno, large, seeded and finely chopped 
- 6 green onions, finely chopped 
- 1 1/2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
- 2 tablespoons fresh lime juice or red wine vinegar 
- 1 teaspoon kosher salt 
freshly ground black pepper, to taste 
- 1/4 cup sweet onion, finely chopped 

Directions 
Combine all ingredients. Cover and leave at room temperature for 2 hours before serving.

Taken from here: Green Tomato Salsa Recipe: Recipes: RecipeTips.com


----------



## TeachingTulip (Nov 11, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> Sounds good Ronda! I love using green tomatoes in vegetable omelettes.



Great idea . . .



> I also love making green tomato salsa that's great for a variety of things. Here is the recipe I like to use:
> 
> Green Tomato Salsa
> 
> ...



SUPER! Thank you so much, Yvonne. 

I will try this and also pass it along.


----------



## reformed trucker (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know if you do any canning, but my grandma would slice them and pickle them with dill and some garlic. They were great on sandwiches, but I could eat them straight from the jar.

Man, I miss her. An "old world" cook from Germany. I swear she could make dirt taste good.


----------

